# Titatnium frame - paint or not?



## dakila (Oct 25, 2007)

I just picked up an almost new DEAN El Diente SL frame. I'm debating if I should paint it or leave it as is. Anyone know of a good local paint shop for bikes?


----------



## RHankey (Sep 7, 2007)

Your question will likely start a lively discussion, as some will say painting Ti is a crime.

I had one of my Ti/CF Seven's half painted in a two tone paint scheme which came out nicely. I had Seven do the paint job for me, which might not be an option for your Dean. ;-) Ti looks great to me painted or bare.

Enjoy your frame.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

That's a good looking frame. I would leave it raw.
I like the simple industrial look of titanium. In fact, both my Litespeeds are totally void of decals. I stripped them all off when they were new.


----------



## tlite48 (May 4, 2006)

Paint chips/cracks (costs $$$) and makes it difficult to observe any structural issues (weld cracks). A natural titanium natural finish can be maintained with scotch brite pads, I prefer this on my Litespeeds. If a natural finish is too dull for you, try a some polishing compound to add some sparkle. I have seen some titanium bikes polished to the point that they look like they were chrome plated! Some people like that look and have lots a spare time to spend polishing/buffing the frame!


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

In fact I took my raw satin finished frame and spent a couple of hours wire-brushing it with a power tool to give it that brushed look. It came out very nice.


----------



## AmoJohnny (Aug 12, 2005)

DEFINITELY NOT


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

AmoJohnny said:


> DEFINITELY NOT


If that was my bike, I would.
That's a very nice bike, btw...


----------



## AmoJohnny (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks roadfix

oh yea, plus no paint will probably save you about a 100g+-.


----------

